# Ben got me a $10 tip today!



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Picked up a pax from the airport today from Richmond VA. Told him I was just reading a thread by @Benjamin M on an Uber board. And Ben is from Richmond

The guy was obviously homesick. He moved here several months ago with his wife and blind dog and just got back from a visit. Mentioning Ben got him chatting and that's always a good sign for a tip.

We talked a lot about "Home" and at the end of the trip he handed me a $10.

Ben, I owe ya a beer!

(A cheap beer, and only one, it was only a $10 afterall


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Picked up a pax from the airport today from Richmond VA. Told him I was just reading a thread by @Benjamin M on an Uber board. And Ben is from Richmond
> 
> The guy was obviously homesick. He moved here several months ago with his wife and blind dog and just got back from a visit. Mentioning Ben got him chatting and that's always a good sign for a tip.
> 
> ...


Hey man, that's awesome!! ?

I'm a cheap date, Busch works for me ?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Oh..I think this technique can be exploited for every ride!

So you say you were talking with a friend that lives in their home town? What am I missing?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I actually had a elderly father and his son bar hopping a few weeks ago. Turns out that they live and work right down the road from my childhood house in Maryland. Nice tip on that one, too.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

I grew up in Canton Ohio. I use that on ALL the football fans. We reminisce about Paul Brown and Otto Graham and how football ain’t the same. Then I point out I’m stuck here with the Cards. Works every time.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BlueNOX said:


> Then I point out I'm stuck here with the Cards.


It could be worse; you could be stuck with Snyder and the Redskins...........or even worse, you could be a cowpies fan............


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, I'm curious. What thread were you reading? ?

Also, how's that dash cam working for you? Mine took a tumble today in 90+ degree heat - suction cup failure. I suggest an adhesive near the cam to prevent it from falling down completely. Same applies to any cam.


----------

